# This one's for you Fatbass! GO UTES!!!



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

My grandma, a huge Utah fan, sent these to me in an email. Fatbass- is this what your family photo album looks like? :wink: :wink: :wink:

Alabama Jersey
[attachment=14:2bsjondp]bamabackhair.jpg[/attachment:2bsjondp]
Alabama Ticket Lines
[attachment=0:2bsjondp]bamaticketlines.jpg[/attachment:2bsjondp]
Alabama Pontoon Boats
[attachment=1:2bsjondp]bamapontoon.jpg[/attachment:2bsjondp]
Alabama License Plate
[attachment=2:2bsjondp]bamalicenseplate.jpg[/attachment:2bsjondp]
Alabama Hottie
[attachment=3:2bsjondp]bamahottie.jpg[/attachment:2bsjondp]
Alabama Harley
[attachment=4:2bsjondp]bamaharley.jpg[/attachment:2bsjondp]
Alabama Fans
[attachment=5:2bsjondp]bamafans.jpg[/attachment:2bsjondp]
Alabama Fan Anatomy
[attachment=6:2bsjondp]bamafananatomy.jpg[/attachment:2bsjondp]
Alabama Drunk
[attachment=7:2bsjondp]bamadrunk.jpg[/attachment:2bsjondp]
Alabama Cupholder
[attachment=8:2bsjondp]bamacupholder.jpg[/attachment:2bsjondp]
Alabama Christmas Decorations
[attachment=9:2bsjondp]bamachristmasdecs.jpg[/attachment:2bsjondp]
Alabama Cheerleader
[attachment=10:2bsjondp]bamacheerleader.jpg[/attachment:2bsjondp]
Alabama Bird dogs
[attachment=11:2bsjondp]bamabirddogs.jpg[/attachment:2bsjondp]
Alabama Sunbather
[attachment=12:2bsjondp]bamabikini.jpg[/attachment:2bsjondp]
Alabama Biker
[attachment=13:2bsjondp]bamabiker.jpg[/attachment:2bsjondp]


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Poor dogs......................... :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I like the cheerleader.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I like the cheerleader.


YEAH !!!!! _(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Alabama is pretty much the biggest red-neck state in the US of A    I wonder how many people actually graduate high school? Anyone know the STATS?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Alabama is pretty much the biggest red-neck state in the US of A    I wonder how many people actually graduate high school? Anyone know the STATS?


You may be talking out your butt there, Coyotslayer. I served a mission in Missouri, in the Ozarks, and I can tell you for a FACT that they are VERY *******. Missouri is the only place I have seen bumper stickers that say "Proud Parent of a High-School Graduate", NO JOKE!!! Sure it's an accomplishment, but not a rare one around these parts.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Is that Bear Bryant tattooed on that guy's back? My first impression was that it was Tom Landry, but I kept thinking WTH would Landry be wearing a red jacket. I'm 99% sure Landry had no affiliation with Bama, but correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

fatbass said:


> Lycan said:
> 
> 
> > It's the Bear alright. That's a REAL fan. :shock:


Well, he certainly has enough room back there! I'm afraid to find out what he's tatted up front. Elephant on the schlong?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Alabama is pretty much the biggest red-neck state in the US of A    I wonder how many people actually graduate high school? Anyone know the STATS?


The way some folks post around here, I'd say Utah could definitely give em a run for their money. At least Bama can say they've got some good sports to watch. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > coyoteslayer said:
> ...


You may want to edit your post on being "intellectual". :? _(O)_


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fatbass said:


> :lol:


 :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Alabama is pretty much the biggest red-neck state in the US of A    I wonder how many people actually graduate high school? Anyone know the STATS?
> ...


 -_O- I'm no Bama fan, but that was funny!


----------

